# bald face



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

hmm.....I like the bald faces  I use to dislike them.

I like a star with a snipe combined!


----------



## Raini (Jan 15, 2007)

I LOVE bald faces when the horse's eyes are brown. when they are blue they are kinda freaky. My favorite face marking is a stripe or blaze!


----------



## rockymountain (Jan 16, 2007)

That is the same way with me. The blue eyes are gorgeous on all other horses but on bald white faces it is kind of creepy.


----------



## Gammelquarterhorses (Dec 30, 2006)

I agree with all of you!


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

Aw, I love a bald with blue eyes. But I am a bit creepy.

I love no facial markings the best, especially on a bay.


----------



## Skippy! (Dec 18, 2006)

I love shielded faces (take a peek at Sweetie in my Signature Banner) she is white bodied, with a black "bald" face 

I actually do like the look of bald faces though! Something very Old-West about em!


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

I dont like bald, but it really depends on the horse though....I like blazes,stripes and stars! I like bay's with face markings, I think it's pretty


----------



## Our boyjack (Jan 21, 2007)

Hi barnrat

Here is mine, is this what you like. I do too


----------



## meaganwas (Jan 21, 2007)

We used to have a horse with a face marking that looked like a ratchet...it was so pretty and bizarre. I wish I had a picture. -_-;


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

Thats what I love! I also love just a star, or snipe...Some horses only look good with a blaze though...

There are also horses that you cant imagine without a facial marking.


----------



## sparky (Dec 14, 2006)

It depends on the colour of the horse for me. (i am a fussy horse coat colour person :roll: ) I wouldn't mind it on a chestnut..i think thats the only one i would like it on lol. I don't like no facial markings, the horse has ot have white on its face lol. I love perfect stars and blazes. Don't like stripes :wink: 

See..told you i was fussy!


----------



## Our boyjack (Jan 21, 2007)

I dont mind most markings as long as they are even. I bought Flash out of horse deals because of his face markings. I loved them. 

I am not fussed of the markings covering the eyes. like a big bald face.

Thanks


----------



## horsecrazy15 (Dec 26, 2006)

are bald faces just a solid colour all over the horses face?


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

horsecrazy15 said:


> are bald faces just a solid colour all over the horses face?


Yes, like so:


----------



## Buckskin Fanatic (Feb 1, 2007)

The only face marking I really am not crazy about is an apron style blaze. It gives the illusion of the horse having a bigger nose or something. 
I LOVE bald faces, but haven't always. I think that look had to grow on me or something. The splash white balds are especially striking. I like the crispness of the markings.


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

Buckskin Fanatic said:


> The only face marking I really am not crazy about is an apron style blaze. It gives the illusion of the horse having a bigger nose or something.


I haven't heard of this. Do you have an example?



> I LOVE bald faces, but haven't always. I think that look had to grow on me or something.


Agreed! I use to hate them, now I have grown to like them. Strange, isn't it?


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

nor have I heard of the apron blaze thingy......a picture would help...


----------



## Dan (Jan 31, 2007)

We have 1 or 2 in our yard with bald faces like, the majority of the horses dont have bald faces though.


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

I post on another forum, too, and a member there has two gorgeous horses, one with a bald/apron and one with a true apron. You can't tell me that these two aren't beautiful.


----------



## allxspunkedxup (Feb 4, 2007)

Ooh, I like those "apron blazes". I also love bald faces. 
I'm kind of a Paint fanatic. Specifically bay-tobiano and sorrel-overo


----------



## Buckskin Fanatic (Feb 1, 2007)

The picture that was posted of an apron blaze is not what I think of as an apron blaze, though I can see how it fits the description. I was not trying to be critical and certainly wouldn't say that all horses with an apron blaze are not pretty.
I do not own a horse with an apron blaze (like I was referring to) and would hate to say it's not my favorite marking and then post a picture of someone else's beloved horse as an example. :shock: 
The marking that I was referring to as an apron blaze is very narrow between the eyes and trails down the face and gets larger on the nose/muzzle. IME It just creates an optical illusion of a longer face and bigger muzzle.
I am very sorry if I have offended anyone with my post. It certainly is/was not my intention. 
The pictures that were sent in response to my post are very beautiful horses.


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

Thanks for the clarification, buckskin, and I don't think you were offensive at all. :wink:


----------



## ClassyAvitar (Feb 5, 2007)

i love the bald face, especially with the blue eyes. my mare's face is not completely bald but she does have the two blue eyes and i find it beautiful, though it can be creepy sometimes


----------



## Robyn-Niagara (Mar 7, 2007)

i don't mean to offend anyone but i really HATE blue and wall eyes! they just look really ugly to me what does everyone else think?


----------



## mandyy4 (May 9, 2007)

I HATE bald faces with brown and blue eyes, I think it makes the horse look like a cow...

http://www.ridderranch.com/custom/2006-04-16.JPG


I also LOVE blue eyes. Here are some pictures of a black mare with blue eyes I'm getting in a couple weeks : ]

http://i2.tinypic.com/4y79v60.jpg

http://i10.tinypic.com/4vgwpp4.jpg

http://i6.tinypic.com/6bdyekj.jpg


----------



## joseylovesrain123 (May 23, 2007)

i know how you feel. i dont favor them all that much. on some horses it looks ok, but most of the bald horses with blue eyes look sorta creepy. on the other hand some horses can look cute with bald faces. i dont have a fav. marking but that's because dif. markings look dif. on dif. horses. lol that's a lot of dif's.


----------



## Frog (May 24, 2007)

I'm not a big fan of the bald face, but that could just be a hacky thing, they're not really seen in the ring except on a few welshies.

My favourite markings would be large stars and blazes. this is a photo of my youngest and her blaze. It's slightly off centre, just like her personality!!


----------



## *ArabianPrincess* (Nov 8, 2006)

I LOVE horses with Marking's on their Faces.

My Filly has a Star Stripe and Snip Conjoined and she has some Pink on her nosey ( which dosnt get burnt ).










Then i love greys.. Benny has a Blaze ( he was born a bay with a blaze, which he is wet you can see it faintly )









I also love this..

This is our Family's friends Paint Stallion bob..I Love his Markings









I also love this.. There other horse Baby ( Bob is his sire )..
Im riding him.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## LMW (Mar 1, 2007)

I love Bald faces!


----------



## Mathew (Feb 5, 2007)

Kristy said: Aw, I love a bald with blue eyes. But I am a bit creepy. 

I love no facial markings the best, especially on a bay. 

I totally disagree with you as i think thatbays with no face markings are really boring...


----------



## pandascare (Jun 20, 2007)

I looooove bald faces, they're my favorite


----------



## Annabel (Apr 4, 2007)

i have 2 favourites, stars with snips, and although im not sure what they are called,


----------



## LoveMyAppy (Jul 2, 2007)

I was going to buy a paint named Nell that had a bald face and two blue eyes;

http://i54.photobucket.com/albums/g108/Liberty_07/100_2865.jpg

But i fell inlove with an appy.


----------



## xXPromisePonyXx (Jul 12, 2007)

I love bald faces!

I like any horse w/ markings, though. They're all so unique.

My favorite is a broad blaze, and a bald face. Also a paper face or an apron face.


----------



## Miss Neigh (Jul 15, 2007)

I prefer a plainer coloured horse i think a Bay with black stockings and a big white star looks great in the hacking ring, i don't mind a blaze or apron face but i do prefer minimal markings on face. I do find blue eys slightly freaky and pretty in a way.


----------



## MrEques (Jul 21, 2007)

not a fan...
Unless theres a marking like a diamond or a pattern


----------

